# Gorda Wade Fishing



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Any one want to hit Gorda this weekend. Plan to fish Saturday and half sunday. Will be wading with arties.

Must have own gear and willing to wade. Will split expenses and help clean the boat Sunday before heading out. 

Can either head down friday night or early saturday morning.

Hotel - 80 to 100 a night
Fuel - 90 for 2 days
Meals - Depends where we eat

Have room for 2. Send me a PM with your number and i will call.
Boat: 2006 22ft bay stealth with 175 suzuki

Josh


----------

